# australian pr holders in kochi, kerala, india



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi guyz.

Any australian pr holders in kochi kerala. We xould plan a meet up.

PR visa grnted by the grace of God. 233513. flying 6th march


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

yamahaneo said:


> Hi guyz.
> 
> Any australian pr holders in kochi kerala. We xould plan a meet up.
> 
> PR visa grnted by the grace of God. 233513. flying 6th march


Not sure if there are many PR holders from Kochi but many from India would chose Kochi to fly to Australia as the fares are really cheap. I myself was planning to come to Kochi, see the beautiful place and then fly to Australia but not in March.

Congrats and best of luck mate!!!!

Regards
Amit


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Not sure if there are many PR holders from Kochi but many from India would chose Kochi to fly to Australia as the fares are really cheap. I myself was planning to come to Kochi, see the beautiful place and then fly to Australia but not in March.
> 
> Congrats and best of luck mate!!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats on ur pr amit... 

Yes ur rite. No proactive pr holders from kochi...

PR visa grnted by the grace of God. 233513. flying 6th march


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

yamahaneo said:


> Congrats on ur pr amit...
> 
> Yes ur rite. No proactive pr holders from kochi...
> 
> PR visa grnted by the grace of God. 233513. flying 6th march


I'm one of them. Working in mumbai, but from cochin. I'm here in cochin now till 17th. Lemme know if you guys are planning a meet up. Would love to join. 

Regards, 
Rakesh


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

SNarayan is one! However, he works in UK. He was granted Visa last week.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Any mechanical/production/plant engineers here?Can anyone discuss about scope of mechanical engineering jobs in australia???

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Not sure if there are many PR holders from Kochi but many from India would chose Kochi to fly to Australia as the fares are really cheap. I myself was planning to come to Kochi, see the beautiful place and then fly to Australia but not in March.
> 
> Congrats and best of luck mate!!!!
> 
> ...


How you say it is cheap from there? Which airlines? Any other Airlines which ahs good cheapest rates if we book now itself for August 2014 trip please?

I had the cheapest round trip from India to Sydney for 51,000 approx in Malay.

Any cheapest thing around 40K or so if we book now itself? (6 months in advance)?


----------



## sree1982 (Dec 10, 2013)

yamahaneo said:


> Hi guyz.
> 
> Any australian pr holders in kochi kerala. We xould plan a meet up.
> 
> PR visa grnted by the grace of God. 233513. flying 6th march


Hii.

I am from thrissur..well i havenot been granted PR yet!!Still in Vet assessment.

Sree


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

yamahaneo said:


> Hi guyz. Any australian pr holders in kochi kerala. We xould plan a meet up. PR visa grnted by the grace of God. 233513. flying 6th march


 Interesting thread...  in frm kerala... frm kollam..

May be u cud reword it as guys frm kerala...? 

Just applied for Visa... All the best yamahaneoa.. u r going to Sydney? Got a job?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

I am from Kottayam, very close to Kochi 

however, will be travelling from the UK.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I am from Kottayam, very close to Kochi
> 
> however, will be travelling from the UK.


kochi kollam kottayam all starts with K lol whats the secret


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

jre05 said:


> kochi kollam kottayam all starts with K lol whats the secret


Kerala as well


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Kerala as well


Trust me, I had that in Mind, but was lazy to write lol.

Well you and me think same. Are you into software development or management (Onshore coordinator  )


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Trust me, I had that in Mind, but was lazy to write lol.
> 
> Well you and me think same. Are you into software development or management (Onshore coordinator  )


I am a Project Coordinator. Nothing technical about me. 

What about you? into development or software engineering?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I am a Project Coordinator. Nothing technical about me.
> 
> What about you? into development or software engineering?


That's really nice. I always wonder how people land up in right opportunities that I wanted  lol 

I hate coding  I am into development :Cry: :Cry: lol :smash:

I wanna go as test lead (Quality Assurance) or BA or Management.

I used to really wonder on some role and guys whose job is just assign the tickets lol. They sit in Onsite for many years and their job is just to get user tickets assigned to appropriate team and little bit of not much technical coordination (Which I exactly wanted  ) Opportunities for me are not falling in place lol. I can do well in that :crazy:

I also wanna go as QA (I am good in manual testing lol  ). Any chances how I should prepare myself for aforementioned roles? I am badly into development (From this background and CV how can I get Quality assurance roles? )

Or perhaps L1 support? I see so many people (Indians) in Australia, Singapore and many other onsite locations do these, I wanted to always go in there position lol.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

jre05 said:


> How you say it is cheap from there? Which airlines? Any other Airlines which ahs good cheapest rates if we book now itself for August 2014 trip please?
> 
> I had the cheapest round trip from India to Sydney for 51,000 approx in Malay.
> 
> Any cheapest thing around 40K or so if we book now itself? (6 months in advance)?


Airasia is pretty good fare and i think the lowest among other flights to aus.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

yamahaneo said:


> Hi guyz.
> 
> Any australian pr holders in kochi kerala. We xould plan a meet up.
> 
> PR visa grnted by the grace of God. 233513. flying 6th march


I am from TVM. I am still waiting for my grant


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Airasia is pretty good fare and i think the lowest among other flights to aus.


That is correct, I saw the price to be around Rs 19, 733. (From Kochi - Melbourne)

However, I read so many reviews, they have baggage allowance = Rs 1500 for only 20 KG. Also, handbag is extra charge. And they have insurance different cost.

Food or even water is not free but that is ok for me. 

Hardly I find about 5,000 difference at the cost of many comfortness.

Let me see. But for me, that is not a problem to adjust in Air Asia. I found 3 classes (Business, Premium and Economy). I also researched the inside of flight in youtube. I I thought of enquiring, but they dont work at this time. So I thought to enquire tomorrow or Monday about all applicable charges lol.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

I think business class has more bag allowance and their services are also different.
Flat seat too good for 8 hrs from kulpr


jre05 said:


> That is correct, I saw the price to be around Rs 19, 733. (From Kochi - Melbourne)
> 
> However, I read so many reviews, they have baggage allowance = Rs 1500 for only 20 KG. Also, handbag is extra charge. And they have insurance different cost.
> 
> ...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> I think business class has more bag allowance and their services are also different.
> Flat seat too good for 8 hrs from kulpr


True, I saw in the youtube (All classes videos). But economy looks so tight!

Also, looks like there is smoething called hotseat. I thought of understanding it by calling airlines, I will call them in the weekdays. 

Thank you for sharing it


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Narayan - pachanam kazhicho? :music:  lol I dont know Malayalam (Gyan malayalm ariyalla lol  ) :redface::mmph::argue::tape:

:wave:


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

jre05 said:


> That's really nice. I always wonder how people land up in right opportunities that I wanted  lol
> 
> I hate coding  I am into development :Cry: :Cry: lol :smash:
> 
> ...


You want to become a Project Coordinator? You will be paid much lesser than what you are paid today 

My role is very simple, liaising with vendors on contracts and quotes, Project finances, raising purchase Orders etc.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Narayan - pachanam kazhicho? :music:  lol I dont know Malayalam (Gyan malayalm ariyalla lol  ) :redface::mmph::argue::tape:
> 
> :wave:


Nice try my friend...

Are you Tamil? I know Tamil too.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> I am from TVM. I am still waiting for my grant


YOu will hopefully get your grant the coming week.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

snarayan said:


> You want to become a Project Coordinator? You will be paid much lesser than what you are paid today
> 
> My role is very simple, liaising with vendors on contracts and quotes, Project finances, raising purchase Orders etc.


Waah nice role yaa, I want to do these  Or perhaps a BA (I am good in analysis and solution providing, thinking out of the box). But they recruit me for development always  

I agree with you on pay part. Anyway, everything has its own + and -. Let me see what I wanted in the future. 

:mmph::yawn::bored: .... :wave:


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Nice try my friend...
> 
> 
> Are you Tamil? I know Tamil too.


Thank you  Often my mally friend says that to his mallu friend in the lunch time and thus I know this "pachanam kazhicho "  lol 

Yes Tamil lol  But I often hear all my friends around talking Malayalam and my Project Managers in many project including the current one is Mallu lol (Even my previous project manager was Mallu lol ).

And so many Mallu people speak Tamil yes. I want to learn malayalam 

Ok laters....  :wave:


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

I am from thrissur..well i havenot been granted PR yet!! waiting for invitation .


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

Fantastic.. I could rename the thread to read kerala... I wonder... can the moderators do it for me...


I bought tickets from malaysian airlines.. got 40 kg baggage allowance too...

PR visa grnted by the grace of God. 233513. flying 6th march


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

For all of you waiting for the grant.. hang in there

PR visa grnted by the grace of God. 233513. flying 6th march


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Narayan - pachanam kazhicho? :music:  lol I dont know Malayalam (Gyan malayalm ariyalla lol  ) :redface::mmph::argue::tape:
> 
> :wave:


heheh  not pachanam..it is Bhaaa...Bhakshanam..


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

yamahaneo said:


> For all of you waiting for the grant.. hang in there PR visa grnted by the grace of God. 233513. flying 6th march


Which city r u flying to?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> heheh  not pachanam..it is Bhaaa...Bhakshanam..


lol  ok  In tamil, Bhakshanam means Snacks  (Like Murukku, Thattai, Adhirasam, ThenGozhal etc )  if you know.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

jre05 said:


> lol  ok  In tamil, Bhakshanam means Snacks  (Like Murukku, Thattai, Adhirasam, ThenGozhal etc )  if you know.


oh mine yummyyy


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

jre05 said:


> lol  ok  In tamil, Bhakshanam means Snacks  (Like Murukku, Thattai, Adhirasam, ThenGozhal etc )  if you know.


Hello jre05,

Did my studies in chennai... so know lil bit of tamil... may I know ur plans... think u got ur visa.. already landed in AU?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

ben roberto said:


> Which city r u flying to?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Sydney

PR visa grnted by the grace of God. 233513. flying 6th march


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

jre05 said:


> True, I saw in the youtube (All classes videos). But economy looks so tight!
> 
> Also, looks like there is smoething called hotseat. I thought of understanding it by calling airlines, I will call them in the weekdays.
> 
> Thank you for sharing it


Believe me. They REALLY are very tight and the most uncomfortable I've ever experienced.

Hot seats are those near the emergency exits where you can get extra legroom.


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Wat abt business class


I haven't ever tried their business class. I had only taken their economy class once with my friend from Bangkok to Chennai, and we both hated it.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ben roberto said:


> Hello jre05,
> 
> Did my studies in chennai... so know lil bit of tamil... may I know ur plans... think u got ur visa.. already landed in AU?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hello Ben :yo:

I don't have plans yet, god knows my plan  And I am always with that.

Because whatever I plan dont happen  Hehehe


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Hello Ben :yo: I don't have plans yet, god knows my plan  And I am always with that. Because whatever I plan dont happen  Hehehe





so plan not to have any plan.. jre05..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Sennara said:


> Believe me. They REALLY are very tight and the most uncomfortable I've ever experienced.
> 
> Hot seats are those near the emergency exits where you can get extra legroom.


Thank you so much for sharing this. I have read the same in a review, and that guy (Indian) said everything is uncomfortable and all are hidden charges including First 20 KG and the cabin bag.

So hardly we can differentiate Cathy Pacific/other airlines and AirAsia in terms of cost. We lose a lot of comfortness in Airasia just for few thousand rupees. 

If we do not have any luggage and or for short distance trip, then I think AirAsia should be good. 

Thank you for sharing your experience, it is very helpful to decide.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ben roberto said:


> so plan not to have any plan.. jre05..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


lol  

:lalala: op2:


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this. I have read the same in a review, and that guy (Indian) said everything is uncomfortable and all are hidden charges including First 20 KG and the cabin bag.
> 
> So hardly we can differentiate Cathy Pacific/other airlines and AirAsia in terms of cost. We lose a lot of comfortness in Airasia just for few thousand rupees.
> 
> ...


You're much welcome.

That's exactly how I felt, sacrificing a lot to only save a little money. hwell:


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Sennara said:


> You're much welcome.
> 
> That's exactly how I felt, sacrificing a lot to only save a little money. hwell:


hi friends,

i am glad to join this thread. :lalala:

Regards,

sathiya


----------



## abhilash (Feb 2, 2011)

Booked tickets to Sydney through Malaysia airlines. I m into unix administration. Received my PR in November 2013.


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

abhilash said:


> Booked tickets to Sydney through Malaysia airlines. I m into unix administration. Received my PR in November 2013.


Me too... booker malaysian airlines...

PR visa grnted by the grace of God. 233513. flying 6th march


----------



## SRS_2013 (Jan 9, 2014)

hello all...

me too from kerala...Cochin...
waiting for the pr...


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

yea true.. just for some thousand we have to suffer more . I thought might be good in business class. i saw some pics of their business class with flat seats and wide space. 


jre05 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this. I have read the same in a review, and that guy (Indian) said everything is uncomfortable and all are hidden charges including First 20 KG and the cabin bag.
> 
> So hardly we can differentiate Cathy Pacific/other airlines and AirAsia in terms of cost. We lose a lot of comfortness in Airasia just for few thousand rupees.
> 
> ...


----------



## JOEMONJOHN (Sep 18, 2013)

*MG University Mathematics Degree*

Hi,

I would like to know a BSc Mathematics degree from MG university will be regarded as equivalent to australian bachelor degree. Is there any cut off marks like 60% is required or anything like that ?


----------



## kedaph1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi Folks

Those who have landed in Aus already, would you mind sharing your job hunting experience, tips, guidance please ? I got PR 3 months back and I am planning to fly to Sydney in couple of months but after going through various threads, it appears very tough to get the first job in Aus. 

I am targeting Project Coordinator role too.

Hope thing will work out atleast in 4-5 months after landing there :-(

--KD


----------

